# Charles Goodyear Memorial Day Giveaway



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Folks,

today is the official Charles Goodyear memorial day.

Exactly 167 years ago, Mr. Goodyear filed his famous patent that described the vulcanization process. The rubber bands that we are all using for our slingshots are still, to this day, basically treated the way Mr. Goodyear came up with.

Read more about Charles Goodyear

In order to honor the great inventor, I am giving away a Cougar "Limited Edition", banded up the way the winner prefers.

All you have to do is to write a comment to this thread, honoring Charles Goodyear's invention. Any sensible comment is OK. I will do the drawing at noon Berlin time tomorrow.

Good luck!

Jörg


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Mr Goodyear!

If only you could have imagined the fun we have with your invention!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

It could be said without him we'd still be trying to stretch string









BTW great giveaway and thanks for the chance


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good man, good rubber, good tires, thanks


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you mr. goodyear!! 
if you never came around we would have never have the hobby we all love today..


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Good, rubber is good..

Wise, the dude was wise..

Thanks alot Mr Goodyear, and thanks alot Joerg, the new Mr Goodyear







!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for reminding us of the day, Joerg.

There's a Goodyear Tire and Rubber plant here in my city that employs many people. It is a very important part of our local economy.

I never knew, until I read the Wikipedia article, that the company was only named after Charles Goodyear; not started by him. Interesting.

Here are some really bad jokes, quickly found online, to commemorate the occasion.

1) What do you call a guy with a rubber toe?

Roberto!

2) What type of medical treatment most scares a tire?

Acu-puncture!

3) What is a tire's least favorite food?

Flat Bread!

4) Why do tires work out?

To get "pumped up!"

5) What is a tire's favorite vacation destination?

Buenos "Air-es"

6) Did you hear about the argument between the tire and his wife?

It was a real "blowout!"


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

We use rubber everyday to help with countless tasks via its convenience, versatility, and accessibility, and it has made our world a safer, more productive place. Bouncy-balls and hippity-hops for kids; space age fabrics and materials for industrial applications; and flatbands, chains, and tubes for us slingshooters... rubber (literally) touches all our lives! High-five, Mr. Goodyear! Scientists. Rule.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for ths great invention.


----------



## Joecore (Jun 14, 2011)

No disrespect towards slingshots but I guess I'd miss my cartires even more...!

I wanted to say:" Keep up the good work" but as that's not too fitting here I'll stick with someting like harpersgrace:
Good-invention, good-rubber, good-tires, good- slingshots, good-whateverelsethereismadeoutofrubber -------> Good-year

Thanks Joerg for another chance of winning some cool stuff!


----------



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

thanks mrgood year, its a 167 years on and the sports is still going strong thanks to your invention









thanks for the "good" work


----------



## jarhead (Jun 15, 2011)

Hay,seen you were giving away slingshot so i singed up







.
Goodyear tires are awesome!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mr Goodyear, real glad he 'accidentally' invented vulcanization, benefited the world(and especially us). Too much vulcanization and we get the black rubber tires don't we? Hahaha...


----------



## reo (Jun 1, 2011)

Live changing invention. Thanks Mr Goodyear.


JoergS said:


> Folks,
> 
> today is the official Charles Goodyear memorial day.
> 
> ...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks mr. good year u really made slingshooting all the more fun ! RIP


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Horray for rubber!


----------



## HisLostSling (Jun 14, 2011)

Charles Goodyear ROCKS


----------



## Muizert (Mar 5, 2011)

I,m not the best man with words, but thx Mr Goodyear and Mr Sprave for giving us all so much insparation for a really nice hobby. Building and shooting homemade sling constructions















.

And i,ll be honest::::YES i would really like to win that cougar





















.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

If he did not invented vulkanization proces, my life will be ruined.. I cant imagine life without slingshots.. Hope I win


----------



## 1246 (May 14, 2011)

*thanks Charles Goodyear*

I have a lot of fun shooting with my slingshot.
And thanks Joerg, for sharing great slingshot videos on YouTube


----------



## coweater (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Mr Goodyear for something we use every day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Although frequently characterized as an "accidental discovery", Goodyear had the background and the wit to recognize a solution to his problem when he saw it. He had been searching for years for a way to improve the properties of rubber, and it was that curiosity and determination which enabled him to take advantage of what he saw.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## That604Dude (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Goodyear!!!
Without your invention I would not have the chance to win one of Joergs amazing slingshots!
Joerg, thanks for offering the chance to win, I know how hard it is for you to part with a slingshot.
Thanks guys and bye bye.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

RUBBER RUBBER THE BEST INVENTION EVER!!! SLINGSHOTS USE IT TIRES USE IT AND SO TO rubber bands


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Jörg for this post, I thought Goodyear was just another tire brand name. Now I know better.

Charles Goodyear, without him and his invention the world wouldn't be nearly as fun as it is today.


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Charles Goodyear. Rubber is one of the best inventions and is still a great one.


----------



## entomophile (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm wearing my rubber underwear in tribute!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well Jörg, it's nice of you to do the draw, but I shan't enter. Good luck to all of you guys who have entered.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

In looking up what Entomophile means, I came across this web site and look what it had a historical bit about.

this link is related to this post

Even though I am posting, I am opting out of the contest since I have one like the offered prize and want to be sure someone else gets it.


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

Without Charles Goodyear i would use a slingshot like a hammer. Thank you Charles for the invention that helps me to shoot at a long range and dont make me run to the target an hit it


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you Mr Goodyear!

And thanks you Joerg for this competition.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr Goodyear was an under statement! We have been having fun with his discovery for nearly two centuries , My humble respects to him and my thanks for the opportunity to win a cougar from Joerg very noble indeed!


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Joerg for the chance to get my hands on a cougar and thanks Charles Goodyear making this invention some time ago.


----------



## MrJakese (Nov 2, 2010)

Good to remember this day!









(sign in for the giveaway)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Goodyear was a man who was willing to "put his money where his mouth is". Much like Edison's 1% inspiration and 99% persperation... his focus and dedication to purpose was and is a rarity among men... we owe Mr. Goodyear a debt of gratitude for his perseverence!


----------



## mrprimitiveman (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Goodyear,
What a great universal and versatile product you created!


----------



## egmont (Jun 15, 2011)

danm i think that Charles Goodyear did a good development white those rubberbands, and i think we are alot people that really like it


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Goodyear, and thank you Jorg.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank You Mr. Goodyear for your many contributions. I can't imagine life today without them.

Raymond


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Goodyear if it weren't for you or your rubber my granfather probally would of died of starvation. Also you pretty much created the key ingredient to slingshots.


----------



## slingshotartstudent (Jun 16, 2011)

I OWE MY LIFE TO CHARLES GOODYEAR!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 15, 2011)

*A Goodyear Haiku*
_Elastic breakthrough
Woeful patent management
'zat ascot rubber?_










Nathan


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

He did remind me of Thomas Edison - always trying new things til it worked.

Also reminds me of a joke from a former chemistry teacher. An engineer, a chemist and a mathematician check into a hotel to attend a conference. They get 3 identical rooms next to each other. In the middle of the night a fire breaks out in all 3 rooms. The engineer jumps out of bed, grabs a bucket of water in the corner of the room, throws it on the fire, puts out the fire, and goes back to bed. The chemist jumps out of bed, grabs a bucket of water in the corner of the room, measures out exactly 250 ml of water, pours it on the fire, puts out the fire, and goes back to bed. The mathematician jumps out of bed, says "There is the fire - there is the water - the problem is solved!", and goes back to bed.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Did the drawing, the winner is "Hit and Run". Congrats! Have already informed him via PM.

Thanks for your participation!

Jörg


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Jörg! First time I won something in my life.

I'll give it a special place in my room, when I don't have it in my hand or pocket ofcourse


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Hit and Run! Also, thank you Joerg for the drawing.

Raymond


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Cars, slingshots and safe sex. Goodyear - The unwitting facilitator of pleasure. Give the man a posthumous nobel!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Great invention! Our world would be a lot different without out rubber. No cars tires and slingshots. Thanks Mr. Goodyear


----------

